# Outback Rally After Factory Rally



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure if this should be put out her like this BUT, some of us are continuing the factory rally and for those of u unable to attend the factory rally here is another invitation. It sound like Indiana Dunes is going to be a great time. The other reason for this post is that I understand the sites fill up quick and if anyone is interested the time to make the reservation is NOW!!

Those already in:

INDIANA DUNES SITES
WHODEY 135
OUTBACKMAC 107
H2osprayer 117
Mike 115

p.s I do not know how to put a link to indiana state parks but i'm sure someone will be able to do it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> p.s I do not know how to put a link to Indiana state parks but I'm sure someone will be able to do it.


Indiana Dunes State Park

The Dates: July 10th thru the 13th.

Those already in:

WHODEY 135
OUTBACKMAC 107
H2osprayer 117
Mike 115
H2oSprayer's brother 118


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

so far five families that pretty good.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Another close-by Rally to consider! This is great!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Another close-by Rally to consider! This is great!


we'll be on our way back from the Adirondacks, so why not stop! Just reserved site 84..closest I could get with some shade

Stan

Angelo: you in for this one too?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Those that have booked:

WHODEY 135
OUTBACKMAC 107
H2osprayer 117
Mike 115
H2oSprayer's brother 118 
Stan 84


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Stan said:


> Another close-by Rally to consider! This is great!


Just reserved site 84..closest I could get with some shade

[/quote]
I didn't even think/check for that when reserving. Was told to get close to playground. I'll be either baking at my site in full sun or hangin' at Mac's full shade site









Can't wait...have cabin fever already and it's only mid-January.

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

whodey said:


> Another close-by Rally to consider! This is great!


Just reserved site 84..closest I could get with some shade

[/quote]
I didn't even think/check for that when reserving. Was told to get close to playground. I'll be either baking at my site in full sun or hangin' at Mac's full shade site









Can't wait...have cabin fever already and it's only mid-January.

Mike
[/quote]
Mike

When you go on their site, the description tells you if it's full sun, etc. Mid July in Indiana, going to be pretty hot! our site isn't far from the others or the playground...not happy with the comment about Heavy Traffic, but since we don't have kids it's not as big an issue.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Whodey i dont remember sending invites out.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

WHODEY 135
OUTBACKMAC 107
H2osprayer 117
Mike 115
H2oSprayer's brother 118
Stan 84
kyoutback & mskyoutback 106 (tentatively)

Same as Whodey, we'll either be baking in the sun or enjoying the shade at Mac's place (I know he won't mind!)


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on guys you know how anti social iam. but if i must here is the invite to Kyoutback & Mskyoutback 106 & h2osprayer 117 and brother 118 & mike 115 &Stan 84 All our welcome to my shaded site. Cost 1 beverage (adult) Hope i didn't leave anyone out


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> Come on guys you know how anti social iam. but if i must here is the invite to Kyoutback & Mskyoutback 106 & h2osprayer 117 and brother 118 & mike 115 &Stan 84 All our welcome to my shaded site. Cost 1 beverage (adult) Hope i didn't leave anyone out


I owe you one


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

whodey said:


> Come on guys you know how anti social iam. but if i must here is the invite to Kyoutback & Mskyoutback 106 & h2osprayer 117 and brother 118 & mike 115 &Stan 84 All our welcome to my shaded site. Cost 1 beverage (adult) Hope i didn't leave anyone out


I owe you one :devil2:but whodey we didn't get a invite. Do you see any mention of whodey?
[/quote]


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Is everyone still going


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> Is everyone still going


Well, I know that we are going, as well as Mike and family and Stan and his wife Deb. Not sure about anyone else.

EDIT: Oops, I forgot that my brother is still planning on making the trip from Kalamazoo also.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We'll be there...it's a good stop on the way home from 7 days in Upstate NY


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry, had to cancel, so site 106 may be available again.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

mskyoutback, I just went to the website and it says 106 is booked. Did you cancel yet? I may be interested.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

nonny said:


> mskyoutback, I just went to the website and it says 106 is booked. Did you cancel yet? I may be interested.


Sorry, I just cancelled last week. We posted that the site for the rally would be open, but didn't think to post about this one. Maybe they just didn't update the web-site?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Maybe. I'll check with them tomorrow.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone up for potluck on Sat nite?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

looking forward to seeing everyone, I know Mary is looking forward to playing with Cheynee? again. Should be a great time.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes stan we would be up for a Pot Luck


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a great time at Indiana Dunes. I thought that I'd share a few of the many photos that we took.









The official Outbackers pose!!









The DW and the boys high a top "Devil's Slide".









I'm not sure if I should title this "If the animals can do it, why can't I" or "Look dad, there's a small forest fire"?









With that much cheese, you'd be surprised to know that we are not from Wisconsin!!









A tranquil shot at the parks Nature Center.









A second shot from the Nature Center.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If those guys stand there much longer they could be blamed for the 35 beers consumed. i know someone off the hook now


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm envious. It looks beautiful but, I have to tell you, Mom had problems at the nursing home so I would likely have been called home anyway. Great pics. Did I mention I used to have 2 little boys. Though I didn't take a lot of photos of shots like these, there are lots in my memory! Those were the days.







Wait a minute.....that was the 4th of July around the bonfire at my house.







I should have taken pictures. They may have been worth something to someone!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are our pics from the Dunes & Chicago. Took the train into Chicago from the station located five minutes from the cg, what a treat.
Pics from the Dunes
The DW got a little more picture happy than at the Factory Rally.


----------

